# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Cypionax Body Research Thailand

## MadRussian

Next good juice from Thailand.
for AJFINA enjoy it bro :Welcome:

----------


## Seajackal

They seem to have changed the label a little. Thanks for sharing these pics
MR!  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice Pics.

----------


## ajfina

bro they look soooo yummy , i love BR 
wazup with winnie (stanol) from BR are they stiill around? or becoming avaliable soon?

----------


## MadRussian

> bro they look soooo yummy , i love BR 
> wazup with winnie (stanol) from BR are they stiill around? or becoming avaliable soon?


I was told that they will begin production of Stanol and Danobolan
soon. Be patient.

----------


## Seajackal

Man Stanols were the shit, I loved them better than Zambons. I hope they
come back really soon as I miss my spot injections with this shit.

----------


## [email protected]

I have some and their good to go..

----------


## Seajackal

You're lucky staybig!  :Smilie:

----------


## MadRussian

> You're lucky staybig!


But what the point to use Winy if you can replace it with Masteron .
You'll get the same result but without trouble with liver and joints.

----------


## Seajackal

I love them both.

----------


## jim-bol

just to give you the latest on body research products -cypionax-stanol-danabolon. i just got back from bangkok and was told by my guy who ive been doing business with for ten years that body research products were fakes and the company is now defunct and according to him ripped a lot of people off.

----------


## judge_dread

Hey guys I have one question, Body Research is still on bussiness? I heard not a long time ago they stopped! What is the situation with them?

----------


## Seajackal

They got busted once back to 2004 cuz they were caught by Thai FDA for not
being licenced, I too don't really know their situation now, I think they are
getting back to the business from the pics MadRussian posted cuz his pics
amps labels differ a little from the old ones I know. This shit hurts like a
biatch you can be sure. ouch!

----------

